
Show HN: Profanity-check – A fast, robust Python library for detecting profanity - vzhou842
https://github.com/vzhou842/profanity-check
======
ozychhi
I wrote a little wrapper around this library to check python scripts/services
for profanity (checks strings and comments in files).
[https://github.com/ozychhi/prof-checker](https://github.com/ozychhi/prof-
checker)

~~~
vzhou842
cool! thanks for sharing

------
yotapan
Is there an online interface where I can monkey test it?

